# 2018 De Rosa SK Pininfarina



## Aeolite

My 2018 SK Pininfarina with Campagnolo Super Record 12-spd, Campagnolo Bora Ultra 50mm wheels, and Enve SES Aero cockpit. Love this bike!


----------



## smokva

Color is amaizing 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

